# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 26, 2015)

What are you thankful for? Or how do you celebrate the day?

So far, I was up until 2:30 AM because my brother came over with Mario Maker and I Mario-Made a level full hammers. My wife, who grew up without an oven, is the best baker in my family. She's in charge of pies and pretty much every part of the meal.


----------



## Ban (Nov 26, 2015)

No thanksgiving on the old continent, but i wish you all the best of luck or at least a nice, pleasant meal. 

Also i have heard the horror story that is black friday so make sure you remain at home and don't get trampled by an angry mob of shoppers.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Nov 26, 2015)

Most Americans I know bring riot gear on Black Friday, one pepper-spray paintball or two and things clear out for you pretty quick.


----------



## Ban (Nov 26, 2015)

Because war... War never changes


----------



## Russ (Nov 26, 2015)

We did ours a few weeks ago, but today I will be enjoying NFL football on TV in my office while I get work done.

So big thanks to our great neighbours to the south for having this holiday.

I also will be placing my Black Friday orders on the internet from the safety of my desk.

I have so many things to be thankful for I expect I would violate the post size with the list.  I am one lucky, and grateful, son of a gun.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 26, 2015)

Banten said:


> Because war... War never changes


I'm about to enter the Wasteland right now. 

Happy Thanksgiving, Mythic Scribes!


----------



## Tom (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving, everybody! 

I kinda branched out of my comfort zone this year--I invited four international students from school to dinner. Three are from Nigeria and one from the Ivory Coast. It was a lot of fun, and I'm glad I got the chance to get to know them and have them hang out with my quirky (and slightly backwards but generally well-meaning) family. 

One of the guys is afraid of cats, though (I don't think house pets are a normal part of life in his area of Nigeria), and he jumped every time one of the two cats got near him! I don't know who was more scared, him or the cats! XD

EDIT: I'm also watching the Packers-Bears game. They retired Brett Favre's number at halftime and now I've got a bad case of the feels...


----------



## Nimue (Nov 26, 2015)

Aw yiss, I am so full.  I ate a bunch, got a migraine for drinking wine at two in the afternoon, slept it off, and ate some more. Nothing can keep me down!

Also family warm fuzzies. ^^


----------



## Ban (Dec 5, 2015)

In the Netherlands we have our own holiday now, Sinterklaas. So happy Sinterklaas from over here and if you want a reason to celebrate for no reason than here it is!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 5, 2015)

My oldest is celebrating Sinterklaas by dancing in the Nutcracker, and my other daughters ate striped Hershey's Kisses for the first time this "winter."

23 years ago, I celebrated Sinterklaas by entering my first karate tournament. (I don't know why I still remember the exact day.)


----------



## Ban (Dec 5, 2015)

Tell them they're doing well by having fun on this day, Saint Nicolas would be proud


----------

